# want to connect ps3 to laptop



## skosier (Feb 24, 2009)

We currently use Verizon broadband aircard connected to laptop--USB720

can we just connet the ps3 to laptop and get on that way or do we have to use router?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

its always better to try and connect directly to router if you can or just use (ithink its built in) wireless connection with PS3


----------



## skosier (Feb 24, 2009)

Are you saying I can try to log on when my laptop is connected via aircard or are you saying the I must use router?

Can I just connect with ethernet cable?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You could enable Internet connection Sharing (ICS) and connect with a crossover cable, but I don't think most air cards are going to be fast enough to use a PS3 on.


----------

